# yogurt question



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all,
Today was my first attempt at making something from the milk that we're getting. I made yogurt, following the instructions from one of those links in the stickies. Just finished incubating it, pulled out one jar to check, and yep, it's yogurt. I'll check it out in the morning again when it's nice and cold but I couldn't help tasting it to see how it turned out. Warm yogurt is weird. :lol Anyway, it's definitely not as firm as the stuff you buy in the store (for obvious reasons) and it tasted fine, though I could detect just the _tiniest_ aftertaste of goat. Is that to be expected or might there be things that I could do to avoid it? I heated the milk slowly, over medium heat in a double boiler, followed the temperature instructions on the recipe very closely, etc. The milk wasn't from today, but it wasn't more than 48 hours old. Thanks for any thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

some add jello to it to thicken it some I have thought of trying plain gelatine


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

My wife also makes Yogurt all the time. It has thickened over time some also.

Jacque


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I started adding two packets of plain gelatin (knox) to one gallon of milk and that works very well. I add it at the beginning when I first start heating the milk (and if I'm making vanilla yogurt, I add sugar and vanilla then, too) and stir well with a wisk. The first time I added the gelatin, I added it when the milk was already warmed up and that did not work as well (the gelatin clumped). I am now very happy with the way the yogurt is turning out.


----------

